#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Please help with methodology for bonus award to employees in project management

## Timur Abiy

Dear friends,

Could you please share some best practices in bonus payments to employees in capital projects of E&P, such as:
 - Bonus upon completion of project
 - Bonus upon reaching certain project milestone
 - Bonus for various functions, taking part in project (e.g. HR, finance etc)

Would appreciate if you could share some examples from International majors (e.g. BP, Exxon, Chevron, Total, Eni, Statoil, Conoco etc)



Kind regards,
TimurSee More: Please help with methodology for bonus award to employees in project management

----------

